
JStat: a JavaScript statistical library - danh
http://www.jstat.org/
======
gmac
There's no documentation, but as far as I can tell from the code it knows some
distributions and can do some plotting -- but won't analyse any actual data.

Am I wrong?

(If I'm not, I should perhaps put on Github a simple correlation/OLS
regression JS library I wrote using Sylvester,
<http://sylvester.jcoglan.com/>).

------
Maciek416
Was anyone able to find a way to easily contribute to this project? There
seems to be no SVN or git repo.

~~~
trevnorris
We're getting one up and running on github. Sorry it's taken so long. Right
now the code is being completely revamped for community involvement and
extendibility. The address is <https://github.com/jstat/jstat>

------
hamilton
I think these explorations are very worthwhile. People tend to underestimate
how much work it takes to implement all the distribution functions.

Looking forward to seeing where this goes.

I'm hoping to see how the lib authors:

1.) deal with model workflow (for example, how do I go from model building to
prediction?); 2.) explain what data structures they hope to introduce (if all
the authors did was make a strong matrix library for server-side javascript,
that would be enough to make everyone's day); 3.) outsource the computational
grunt work to C (or Fortran, if they're really adventurous)

~~~
trevnorris
Those are some interesting ideas. You can look at what we've done at
<https://github.com/jstat/jstat>

The core.js file will run server-side. It has no dependencies and has been
included using "this", which attaches to Node.js' modules. So to use it in a
script you would just have to add the following line of code at the top of
your script:

var jstat = require('path/to/core.js').jstat;

As for outsourcing the grunt work to a C library... We're going to need some
community involvement with that one. It would be nice to be able to compile
that directly into the server, but it's not on our roadmap right now.

------
al_james
Very interesting. Not sure that the browser is the right place for dealing
with _large_ amounts of statistical data, but still it may have some uses.

~~~
maratd
Pretty sure you can use this on the server with something like Node.

~~~
_pdeschen
Part of the library is visual using jquery ui. I don't believe it would work
on node unless breaking the ui layer into another library. Then would could
have the crunching on nodejs and the ui on the browser.

A nice rest API could sit on top of node. Hummm

------
pssdbt
I like that the example page is using the Aristo jQuery UI theme, also on the
front page right now.

------
grails4life
I will be using this for my project Here:
<http://statgadgets.student.iastate.edu/teaching/binomialci/>

And
here:[http://statgadgets.student.iastate.edu/teaching/LeastSquares...](http://statgadgets.student.iastate.edu/teaching/LeastSquares.html)

Thank you

